# purigen



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

just wondering if it would be alright to use a fluval bag or does it have to be a bit finer bag?


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

has to be seachem's "the bag" (i asked that Q at J&L a few days ago)


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

I've used other filter bag's before - turned out messy...little particles floating in your tank. I only use Seachem's bag now. It's tougher and go through several bleachings withoug breaking down.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yup, most bags are just not fine enough. You definitely do not want to try it and end up with a mess of little white pellets in your tank to clean up.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Get 2 or more $1.19 bags from Petsmart - and DOUBLE-BAG them - tie them tightly - that'll do the job.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

yeah i didnt think it would be a good idea its just that i had some extra and a fluval bag that i havent been using either. oh well. thanks everyone for the quick responses.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I run Purigen in all my tanks, use the seachem bags, the small packs come in a bag and are ready to go into a HOB. Larger amounts should go into proper bags or you may have a H--- of mess to deal with when the standard bags don't hold. My opinion only,it's your choice.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Definitely use the right bag, I've double bagged it before and it still managed to seep out. Really nasty to clean those up.


----------

